# Paranormal Egypt



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I was pretty excited about this show, until I saw that shabby Irish character, Derek Accoraugh, from MOST HAUNTED was the head psychic.

It's now just a show to laugh at, and watch his over the top insanity.:googly:

Anybody seen it yet?


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

I started to watch it, but as soon as I saw him in it I had to turn it off. That man is like fingernails on chalkboard to me.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I taped it, but havn't watched it yet.
Oh well, another dumb program that they'll
keep on the air for years to come....


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Might have been worth checking it out but with Derek on it no...... He is so fake a blind man could see it.


----------

